# Electrical Fire Damages GE Transportation Museum



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 19, 2011)

According to Trains Magazine, an early morning electrical fire in the General Electric Transportation Museum's building, on Saturday, 8/16, resulted in damage to some of the collection. Many items were not damaged, but it is still unclear what was either damaged or lost. Here is a link to the rather brief article: http://trn.trains.com/en/Railroad%20News/News%20Wire/2011/07/Electrical%20fire%20damages%20General%20Electric%20Transportation%20museum.aspx

Maybe the company, with all the P-42 fires, needs to revive and update its old motto from: "GE, we bring good things to life" to "GE, we bring good things to light." hboy: :blink: :unsure:


----------

